# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolins: Stolen: Collings MF5V Custom Fern Inlay #F1935

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #122204 posted Fri, 16 Mar 2018 06:38:30 CDT - This morning at 1:30 a.m. a motion detector was set off in The Mandolin Store.  They made off with a Collings MF5V with custom fern inlay SN F1935. That was the easiest thing to grab as it was in black Calton case (not shown in picture) sitting sitti ...



Those of you on social media please go to the ad in the Classifieds and share it out. More eyes that see these the better chance they have of being recovered.

See full ad desciption...

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Here are the pictures of the stolen Collings mandolin taken from The Mandolin Store at approximately 1:30 a.m. this morning.

NOTE: the photos show a different color Calton case because that was the case was for it when it was photographed but between that time they swapped it to a black Calton.

----------

